# Is there a Sketchup plugin that does this?



## Lord Kitchener (17 Jun 2015)

Let's say it's a cabinet with vertical sides and a number of horizontal parts, each a group. Let's say I want to make the cabinet wider or narrower. I move the appropriate side the distance required, but then I have to open the horizontal groups and change their lengths one by one. Anyone know of a plugin that would enable me to do them all at once?


----------



## Shultzy (17 Jun 2015)

Your groups should be components then changing one horizontal part will change all the others.


----------



## Brentingby (18 Jun 2015)

Shultzy got it in one. Use components instead of groups for all the parts of your model. Groups just create more work.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (18 Jun 2015)

Wouldn't the fact that the horizontal parts are all different to each other not make the use of components a bit difficult? (hammer)


----------



## Brentingby (18 Jun 2015)

If the parts are different shapes, yes. You should still be using components instead of groups.

Have you tried FredoScale? (hammer)


----------



## Lord Kitchener (18 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":3rtpx7jk said:


> If the parts are different shapes, yes. You should still be using components instead of groups.



I am familiar with the use of components, but prefer groups for this particular purpose because I frequently copy and move items and then modify them to suit their new position, I don't want to be having the original part changing un-noticed while I work on the new part.

I've had a look at FredoScale but it doesn't appear to do what I want.


----------



## Brentingby (18 Jun 2015)

What is it that you want it to do that you don't think Fredoscale does? Be specific.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (18 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":3duvg5g9 said:


> What is it that you want it to do that you don't think Fredoscale does? Be specific.



Pretty much what I said in the first post. Just had another read of it and it seems clear enough to me, but if it would help to put it another way- I would like to be able to select a number of (different) groups and alter their lengths simultaneously in the same direction.


----------



## Brentingby (18 Jun 2015)

Fredoscale can do exactly that.

Click on the picture.







If that is not what you're asking for, maybe you could supply an example SketchUp.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (18 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":3v2o71s0 said:


> Fredoscale can do exactly that.



Excellent, thanks, I will have a go of that this evening.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Jun 2015)

Results, then?


----------



## Lord Kitchener (19 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":zs5yvi7d said:


> Results, then?




Had a quick go last night, and again this morning, looking good. It certainly does what I want, just need to learn how to stretch by a specific distance rather than proportion, sure it's in there somewhere, just didn't have time this morning to go through it all.

Thanks.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Jun 2015)

Click on the appropriate scale handle as I did in the animation, hit Tab and type the new desired new dimension and hit Enter. I moved the right side over 300mm so I added 300 to the displayed distance. Full instructions are available with the extension.


----------



## RogerS (21 Jun 2015)

Lord Kitchener":278fmh8h said:


> ...
> . I don't want to be having the original part changing un-noticed while I work on the new part.
> 
> .



Use Make Unique.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (22 Jun 2015)

RogerS":38zgx3yu said:


> Lord Kitchener":38zgx3yu said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I'm aware of that facility, but there might be some complete beginners reading this who aren't.


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2015)

Lord Kitchener":rv2mpih2 said:


> RogerS":rv2mpih2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Kitchener":rv2mpih2 said:
> ...



They are now !!


----------



## Brentingby (22 Jun 2015)

Roger, I think the problem comes when there's a lack of consistency. Some seem to think it is a good idea to make groups and convert them to components when they make copies that are to be identical. I learned from Design Click Build to be consistent and always make components. Then you know if you make a copy and want to make it different that you need to use make unique.

There are so many advantages to using components and it makes the work easier but not everyone cares.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (22 Jun 2015)

Personally I think it's a good idea to create groups, if that's what suits your way of working, then if you need a similar part you can just copy it and modify it, no need to go to the extra steps involved in making components then making them unique if you need a similar but not identical part.

Groups show up just as well in Cutlist as components.


----------



## Brentingby (22 Jun 2015)

Yes, groups show up in the cutlist but unless you go back and edit their names, they all show up with the same name which isn't very helpful.

There are so many other advantages of using components that groups don't provide but as I said, not everyone cares.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (22 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":37d9sfs1 said:


> Yes, groups show up in the cutlist but unless you go back and edit their names, they all show up with the same name which isn't very helpful.
> 
> There are so many other advantages of using components that groups don't provide but as I said, not everyone cares.



It's not a question of not caring, it's a question of what works best in any given application.

As for having to edit their names, in some applications (such as mine) names are not necessary.


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2015)

Brentingby":33mqyyjb said:


> Roger, I think the problem comes when there's a lack of consistency. Some seem to think it is a good idea to make groups and convert them to components when they make copies that are to be identical. I learned from Design Click Build to be consistent and always make components. Then you know if you make a copy and want to make it different that you need to use make unique.
> 
> There are so many advantages to using components and it makes the work easier but not everyone cares.



I also learned from the Maestro - Dave Richards. A great DVD and highly recommended to anyone thinking about getting to grips with SketchUp in relation to woodworking.


----------



## RogerS (23 Jun 2015)

There is an interesting thread here that discusses groups and components part way through.

And anyone interested in seeing the calibre of DaveR's SketchUp drawings could look no further than here.


----------



## Brentingby (5 Jul 2015)

Thank you for the links, Roger.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (5 Jul 2015)

One thing worth bearing in mind if one is a Cutlist user, component names don't show in the Cutlist output. Group names are shown, but components it's just the numbers.


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2015)

Lord Kitchener":2zk2vb36 said:


> One thing worth bearing in mind if one is a Cutlist user, component names don't show in the Cutlist output. Group names are shown, but components it's just the numbers.



You mean like this Cutlist ? :wink: Note the component names are present !


----------



## Brentingby (5 Jul 2015)

Lord Kitchener":5krur7mg said:


> One thing worth bearing in mind if one is a Cutlist user, component names don't show in the Cutlist output. Group names are shown, but components it's just the numbers.



Where did you come up with that idea? As Roger shows the cut list does indeed show the names of the components. That is, if you enter names for them when you create them. If you don't enter component names when you create them or go back later and edit the names, they'll show as Component#1, Component #2, Component#3 etc. 

With groups, unless you go back after creating them and give them names, they'll show up as Group, Group, Group, etc. That makes an especially useful cut list. :roll:

You should look at this: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/318 ... depth-look


----------

